# IFBB fitness pro Stefanie Bambrough/ Porn star Allison Evans



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

*IFBB fitness pro Stefanie Bambrough/ Porn star Allison Evans*







You can find Stephanie Bambrough gracing IFBB stages as a professional fitness competitor, or in a variety of porn videos and photos published by Reality Kings, under her porn name Allison Evans (or Allie Evans).

The only comment I???m going to make is that I find it exceedingly odd that she is featured primarily in MILF Hunter movies, but her bio says she???s in her mid-20s. Weird???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

Power Pumper Allison Milf Hunter - Reality Kings


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

Bewbs look weird.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

^a combination of  having implants and being very lean.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 3, 2011)

she's hot...except for the bewbs


----------

